
Handwriting Recognition with Deep Learning - ole_gooner
https://nanonets.com/blog/handwritten-character-recognition/
======
Anil1331
Hello everyone I am the author of this blog post

OCR is considered a solved problem in general. But not in entirety. A key
component of it HTR is still a challenging problem

Handwriting Text Recognition(HTR) is the task of recognizing handwritten human
text. Every person has a different style of handwriting. Thus solving HTR is
much more difficult than OCR

It needs to combine the skills of both Computer Vision and NLP. In this
article I cover the progress of techniques in solving HTR and various SOTA
models. In addition I have discussed the way to train your own HTR model on
your own dataset

Happy to discuss more if you are interested in solving Handwritten Text
Recognition

